# Rlt 4



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Another Hippo moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Another Hippo moment


Superb photo









Great watch, although it would look better if it had subdials at 6,9 & 12 plus a couple of oblong shaped pushers either side of the crown


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ooooo you cruel man you..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ooooo you cruel man you..........


You need to work on your American cousin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think anyone works on our Colin........ 

But for the '8' , I might give it a go.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dont think anyone works on our Colin........
> 
> But for the '8' , I might give it a go.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Who else has got an RLT 8, I know only 10 where made









Mac you have one, so does Colin, has PG got one if he has that still leaves 7









From what I've seen of the RLT4, I would love to have one









BTW great photo Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Who else has got an RLT 8, I know only 10 where made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Phil


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice photo









Very nice watch


----------

